# Half-Blind Dovetail Jig



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the review. 3-star reviews are sometimes the most helpful.

Can anyone who's used this compare this to similarly priced jigs like the Rockler, MLCS, or other?


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review. There's a great article in the latest issue of Woodcraft Magazine (June/July 09) with lots of tips on how to get consistent quality joints from a dovetail jig.


----------



## wiredheart (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a similar unit, except I honestly can't remember where I bought it. I do recall that I only paid $40.00 for it figuring 1 day I would try to use it and with the cheap price I couldn't pass it up. The time has finally come and I'm having a hell of a time trying to use it, so I'm just making standard table saw cuts for now. I have a problem with my hands in that I have psoriasis and it causes cracking and splitting no matter what I wear or use on my hands. I will p/u June/July 09 Woodcraft magazine now to look for the article on how to get consistent quality joints from a dovetail jig.

Just remember that you know you have bad day going when people are standing around looking down at you while you are flat on your back and saying how good you look.


----------



## smanatt (May 29, 2009)

My first one was a Craftsman and I cut perfect blind dovetails with it first try. I've since (Christmas 2008) moved up to the Rockler, which looks similar, but cost much more. It's still in the box, so I can't comment on how it works.

The point is that it will probably work great provided you measure 4 times, cut 3 times. Remember, scraps are your friends with a new tool - especially when dealing with dovetails!


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have this same jig and am quite happy with it. You're right, it is very difficult to set up but once it is set up correctly it makes very nice joints.


----------

